# Migration



## TAMZID (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I would appreciate if any one help me the following:

1.Currently I am working and have long experience bout 15 years.
2.If I like to buy any company or 50% of share of the company, can I be eligible for any business visa for migration ?
3.If yes, what are the criteria I have to fulfill .Please indicate and advise .

Regards,


----------

